# The New Redfield Optics



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Has anyone seen up close or shot the new Redfield optics? I Had a look at the 4-12x with the "Accu-Range" reticle at the Sportsman's show in Denver back in January. The scoop I've gotten so far is that their essentially Leupold Rifleman optics with better zeroing and adjustment capability.

Has anyone seen or shot these up close and had some personal experience on them or heard anything from reliable sources? Here's the site if you haven't seen them yet. They're made in the USA by Leupold at their Beaverton Oregon site.

Redfield Revolution Riflescopes

I'm always up for trying out the "new" stuff (relatively new since the name is old) and what I've read so far has been positive. Also here's an article Boddington wrote for G&A this winter about their 4-12x Revolution scope. Boddington Article

If you might have any other recommendations for some quality stuff in the $200 range I'm all ears. I'm getting sick of Nikon and their gimmicks this and BDC that.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I hear the Nikon Coyote Special is 10x better. All the cool kids use them.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> I hear the Nikon Coyote Special is 10x better. All the cool kids use them.


If it makes you feel any better, I'm 100% on getting the Special for my AR. Still want to hear what feelings on the Redfields are. I hear good hard hitting reviews on new and unknown gear are hard to come by these days. I'm thinking one of those would go pretty snappy with my 7mm-08. Besides I've got too much Nikon in the cabinet as it is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I still don't know anyone who owns one although I did read a good review on them. Very repeatable adjustments, nitrogen filled not argon, two piece housing, lens coatings are good but not the same as Leupy vari-X, made by Leupy and backed by a lifetime guarantee. $129-$219 only three models available 2-7x33, 3-9x40, 3-9x50, 4-12x40 matte black only in all models for now. The reviewer said it was very clear a good buy for the money.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I still don't know anyone who owns one although I did read a good review on them. Very repeatable adjustments, nitrogen filled not argon, two piece housing, lens coatings are good but not the same as Leupy vari-X, made by Leupy and backed by a lifetime guarantee. $129-$219 only three models available 2-7x33, 3-9x40, 3-9x50, 4-12x40 matte black only in all models for now. The reviewer said it was very clear a good buy for the money.


Wow Don fantastic thoughts! That sounded like a pretty good commercial to me...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Has anyone got an opinion on the Nikon Coyote Special?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Has anyone got an opinion on the Nikon Coyote Special?


I've got one on the way, and our buddy Chris raves about his.

Rick, I know exactly what you mean. This is the "New" Redfield though made by Leupold. Think it must be better?


----------



## Centex (Feb 4, 2010)

Bar-d,
I've had my Nikon Coyote Special for about 4 months now, and the more I use it, the more I really like it. At first, learning to look through the circle reticles took some getting used to. I tended to look more where the horizontal and verticles lines intersected the circles rather than concentrating on the center of the circles. My accuracy with the R-15 mounted under the Coyote Special improves with each practice session. The farthest that I have practiced with it so far is 200 yards and using one of those full size coyote targets at that distance I can keep my shots in the vitals (the silouette targets have stick on vital area targets-including the guts!).
I'm sure some will not care for the different reticle, but I am very pleased with mine and look forward to some improved hunting times in the months ahead.
Centex


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> I've got one on the way, and our buddy Chris raves about his.
> 
> Rick, I know exactly what you mean. This is the "New" Redfield though made by Leupold. Think it must be better?


 I have a confession to make about my interest in the Nikon Coyote Special. I was just trying to keep you and Chris stirred up.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got the 3x9 x40 still undecided.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Any of you guys ever fiddled with a BSA Sweet 17 scope? Found an awesome deal on one and I'm wondering if there are any good props for them. I realize it's gimmicky and not top notch glass, but I'm always waiting for someone to come along and say, "This thing was cheap but it rocked my world!"

HERE'S THE DEAL I FOUND...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't know of anyone who owns one personally, I have heard good things about them on other sites(gasp) I think that for what you pay it is a pretty good deal. Is your plan to put it on a 17HMR?


----------

